# Most realible DVD writer nowadays?



## 2Stroke

I do backups of super-important data to DVD+Rs. I use only highest quality Verbatim or Sony blank media to make sure that data will be still readable even after ten years. I used ASUS DRW-2014 for burning my DVDs but now its gone.

I look for good replacement of my drive. I do some research for most realible DVD burner. Most of reviews recommends Pioneer DVR-112 or DVR-111 as most realible drive, but these drives are no longer sold.

Is there an alternative for these drives that is sold nowadays and produce the same quality (or even better) of burned media?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tremmor

Plextor hands down but don't use no more because they are expensive. quality components but have always been on the expensive side. I just use a lite-on and works well. Another note though i read and seen an article for information from a cd dvd manufacture. they were comparing life . A cd or dvd was like 20 yrs and and writing to a rewritable was a 100 yrs. Don't know if it still holds now. it was a long time ago and technology changes.

I think Plextor was the first to use the technology for writers. I had one cd burner only 4X. $600 

No such thing as rewritable or dvd. 
http://plextor.com/


----------



## StrangleHold

Mostly use just Samsungs anymore.


----------



## linkin

StrangleHold said:


> Mostly use just Samsungs anymore.



Me too. Before that it was LG, but not anymore with that BlueBirds junk they load onto the drives.


----------



## Nanobyte

DVD burners are so flaky (2 years service?) I look on them as consumables.  They are now so cheap.  Plextor's burner is around $40 so even that's not expensive.


----------



## tremmor

not sure which one your looking at. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...r=BESTMATCH&Description=plextor+drive&x=0&y=0


----------



## Nanobyte

tremmor said:


> not sure which one your looking at.


I didn't check any details, www.tigerdirect.com


----------



## contusvideo

*Sony, Samsung or Toshiba!*

Most realible DVD writer nowadays? 
The Best and reliable DVD writer now-a-days ....................... Samsung or Sony or even Toshiba all 3 are the top most used DVD writers :good:


----------



## TCS

i would personally advise samsung drives, then pioneer drives depending on availability.

samsung oem 22x are dirt cheap less than $20 £13


----------



## Nanobyte

I bought a Samsung a few weeks back and it won't read some of my retail dvds. I've never found a brand that always works (at a reasonable price).  I've found Lite-On to be better than most.  A couple of years service at best as I previously posted.


----------



## JHM

Personally, except for one Plextor, (slowish), and one Liteon, (defective from the start), I have always used LGs and never had a problem with them. I have about a dozen of them, and they all still work.


----------



## Nanobyte

I have six or so old drives I've kept.  They all work too, but none of them ever read all dvds I threw at them (including retail).  The best reader I have is a drive about 6 years old but even that Lite-On does not read the occasional retail dvd.


----------



## Iceyn1pples

I agree with Nanobyte, Most DVD burners are 20-30 range, so pretty much a consumable. If your constantly burning back ups, doesnt matter what brand you have, you are still wearing out the laser. 

Why dont you just invest in  an external HD, much cheaper. But if you are doing daily backups of 4.7 gb or less, you can buy 7 USB thumbdrives, and use 1 a day. It sounds a bit rediculous, but thats actually faster than burning DVDs, and re-usable. 

Also - if you scratch a dvd, data is pretty much written off. If you accidently format or erase a thumbdrive, theres tons of tools to recover the lost data.


----------



## ktec

1,700 reviews and 5 eggs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204


----------



## FuryRosewood

ive used only sony nec optiarcs for the past 5 years...had one 'fail' it just needs to be opened and have the belt cleaned, it would be fine otherwise, just tray wont open easily


----------

